# fostering



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am applying to be a foster for a dachshund rescue this summer. I have fostered in the past, and I am excited to get to do it again. My biggest concern is that they will have an issue with the fact that I am in college. I want to foster when I am home, and my family will continue fostering the dog if it is not adopted before I go back to school. I really want to do this, especially since dachshunds are my favorite breed and my parents will never let me get another one to keep. Just wanted to share my excitement!


----------

